# Best sounding small foot print amps(Class D)



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

JL HD
Hertz HDP
Alpine PDX
Arc XDI
mmats 6150D
Soundstream tarantula nano/PPI Phantom
Other


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

voodoosoul said:


> JL HD
> Hertz HDP
> Alpine PDX
> Arc XDI
> ...


They all sound the same.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

:snacks:


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

JVD240 said:


> They all sound the same.




Hahhahahaha.....was just thinking the same thing! 

:snacks:


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope the Soundstream Picasso Nanos sound good...I have two


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

My track record isn't so good with the Alpine PDX series. Of course, YMMV, because I seem to have bad luck with car audio in general.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

GLN305 said:


> I hope the Soundstream Picasso Nanos sound good...I have two


Not to stir the pot too much, but the OP listed a couple different quality levels of amplifiers. The Picasso Nanos don't reach the lowest quality level of the OP's listings. The Picasso Nanos are the same amp as the Power Acoustik Razors. I think there is a reason you don't see former or current Epsilon employees talking up the Picasso Nano/Razors on DIYMA. 

As for how they sound... I'm not touching that one. Pulling up a seat... :snacks:


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> I hope the Soundstream Picasso Nanos sound good...I have two



As long as they sound good to you then that is all that matters.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If you can opine on how they rate then you should be brave enough to detail how they subjectively sound in comparison to what they are being put up against in the list. 

The thing about gear and what it's worth.... it's like housing. What it's value is only matters during resale. As long as the owner gets good use of it then all else has no weight.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> If you can opine on how they rate then you should be brave enough to detail how they subjectively sound in comparison to what they are being put up against in the list.
> 
> The thing about gear and what it's worth.... it's like housing. What it's value is only matters during resale. As long as the owner gets good use of it then all else has no weight.


I gave my opinion based on the information I had available to me. I've not heard one of them installed, and I haven't heard every single one of the amps in the OP. Mine was more a comment on build quality. Maybe I shouldn't have said anything and this should be strictly about the sound quality of the given amplifiers. 

From what I gather there seems to be a general consensus that there is a threshold for a "quality" amplifier. And while it most certainly seems to vary based on perceived value, there are certainly brands and models that the majority attempt to steer people away from. 

For the record, I would love for someone to prove how great an amp the Picasso Nanos are. If they are solid performers, they would be a steal at their price point and I'd probably throw one (or more) in the wife's car.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I concur on the build quality, but at the same time you could take two even tiered amps and come up with one "sounding" better than the other. Now as to who has that final word.... the end user? 

As to the Picasso, I definitely won't say it's built better, but until someone with some good "ears" gives it a whirl then who knows where it may sit. It's a shame Pasmag won't test more gear on the lower tiers.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Not to go off on a complete tangent, but how legitimate are PASMAG's reviews, really? Have you ever heard a bad review from them? Sure, some products they obviously like more than others, but I have never seen a product reviewed negatively. I appreciate what they do, and I subscribe to their youtube channel, I'm just not so sure about their objectivity. At least we have the test reports when all is said and done. 

Regardless of how "legitimate" the reviews are, I'm with you on wanting to see more gear tested. Really at all tiers. Heck, I would like to see some "Price Point Shootouts" to see who is the best bang for your buck at different tiers.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Not to stir the pot too much, but the OP listed a couple different quality levels of amplifiers. The Picasso Nanos don't reach the lowest quality level of the OP's listings. The Picasso Nanos are the same amp as the Power Acoustik Razors. I think there is a reason you don't see former or current Epsilon employees talking up the Picasso Nano/Razors on DIYMA.
> 
> As for how they sound... I'm not touching that one. Pulling up a seat... :snacks:


I'm hoping for the best. They are built in Korea, which is a good sign. I will definitely report back.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Not to go off on a complete tangent, but how legitimate are PASMAG's reviews, really? Have you ever heard a bad review from them? Sure, some products they obviously like more than others, but I have never seen a product reviewed negatively. I appreciate what they do, and I subscribe to their youtube channel, I'm just not so sure about their objectivity. At least we have the test reports when all is said and done.
> 
> Regardless of how "legitimate" the reviews are, I'm with you on wanting to see more gear tested. Really at all tiers. Heck, I would like to see some "Price Point Shootouts" to see who is the best bang for your buck at different tiers.


That much is true. After all, one must question any other's listening test as I'm sure we all don't want to listen the same. I do find that part entertaining, but the main part are the bench tests which we don't even see on here. I'm actually surprised no one here has that with most of the masterminds. Perhaps it's very expensive or not worth it... I don't know, but it would be nice if it could be added.

Anyways, there have been a few bad reviews, but it's all in the graphs as they don't lie. For example look at the one on Audiopipe mini amps. Despite what was said, it was shown to be overrated if I can remember. Now does that make it useless? Not IMO. What it does is let's you know what you're really working with so you can properly accommodate it. And as you see they are being happily used by numerous people. Of course one could do much better.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

GLN305 said:


> I'm hoping for the best. They are built in Korea, which is a good sign. I will definitely report back.


That's the general consensus that if they're built in Korea they're more than likely good, but I'm one to believe it's all in the company's hand. Working in a mill, I can tell you right now how sometimes corners are cut for the sake of production while other times QC is stringent enough that it will be produced as designed or else. With that I wouldn't say yay or nay. Just install them and see for yourself.


----------



## Subie13 (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently installed a Alpine PDX 9V in my WRX. Great amp, birth certificate shows 138 WRMS X 4 and 586 WRMS X 1. Alpine rates the amp at 100X4 and 500X1. No problems with noise are noted. The amp is very small and easy to install under the front seat. No overheating problems have been experienced.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Subie13 said:


> I recently installed a Alpine PDX 9V in my WRX. Great amp, birth certificate shows 138 WRMS X 4 and 586 WRMS X 1. Alpine rates the amp at 100X4 and 500X1. No problems with noise are noted. The amp is very small and easy to install under the front seat. No overheating problems have been experienced.


The PDX series are great amps. The PDX-V9 is the one I would have gone for if it was available when I was looking for small amps. I purchased the PDX-F6 and the PDX-M12 instead.


----------



## Heterosapian (Dec 31, 2011)

I have two first gen pdx amps, a 4.150 and 600.1, and I abuse the hell out of both of them. I've mentioned this elsewhere but I literally have the 600.1 wedged under the back seat of my jetta. It gets no air flow and is essentially insulated by 4" of seat cushion foam. It has never protested though. I'm happy with the sound.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Not to go off on a complete tangent, but how legitimate are PASMAG's reviews, really? Have you ever heard a bad review from them? Sure, some products they obviously like more than others, but I have never seen a product reviewed negatively. I appreciate what they do, and I subscribe to their youtube channel, I'm just not so sure about their objectivity. At least we have the test reports when all is said and done.
> 
> Regardless of how "legitimate" the reviews are, I'm with you on wanting to see more gear tested. Really at all tiers. Heck, I would like to see some "Price Point Shootouts" to see who is the best bang for your buck at different tiers.


Amen! I've been thinking this since I found pasrag online.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

PDX for the win.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

With the new Arc Audio XDI V2 amps, they are pretty hard to beat for the quality and size at that price point.


----------



## cleansoundz (May 14, 2008)

I hear that the new RF T400x4AD sound pretty good.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been having good luck with my xdi 1200.6. puts out good power. no issues with heat over long treks with the volume on 11...


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

If anyone's heard the Zed Audio Leviathan and the Arc Audio Xdi 1200.6 v2 which one would you prefer in terms of their sonic characteristics? Can someone please shed some light on this?


----------



## saridi (Nov 8, 2014)

Alpine PDX because others have never tried


----------



## EricB (Jun 24, 2014)

I have had two PDX-V9 amps that were returned. Both amps were too hot to touch within twenty minutes of being turned on and one even went into protect mode after an hour of listening to an audiobook. Maybe I just had two random bad amps, but I wasnt going to chance a third one. I changed to the Arc XDi 1200.6 and have never been happier. Amazing build quality, runs cool as a cucumber and throws out tons of power for its size. Highly recommend for someone looking for a single amp setup!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

EricB said:


> I have had two PDX-V9 amps that were returned. Both amps were too hot to touch within twenty minutes of being turned on and one even went into protect mode after an hour of listening to an audiobook. Maybe I just had two random bad amps, but I wasnt going to chance a third one. I changed to the Arc XDi 1200.6 and have never been happier. Amazing build quality, runs cool as a cucumber and throws out tons of power for its size. Highly recommend for someone looking for a single amp setup!


As I have stated before... I owned THREE PDX amplifiers and will not own a fourth! All three of them had noise issues that could not be solved, except by switching the amplifiers. Two PDX-5s and one PDX-V9 later, I'm done with Alpine's PDX series!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried out the new Class D Mosconi amp line?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Honestly I did not know that they had a Class D amp.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

ChrisB said:


> As I have stated before... I owned THREE PDX amplifiers and will not own a fourth! All three of them had noise issues that could not be solved, except by switching the amplifiers. Two PDX-5s and one PDX-V9 later, I'm done with Alpine's PDX series!


It seems some Alpine and JL amps have common ground issues. Try to ground your receiver to the same ground point as amp also.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Honestly I did not know that they had a Class D amp.


Are the small cheaper Gladen class D?

Here is one...
Mosconi SPL 3000C1 Amplificatore Mono Canale | eBay
Another one:
Mosconi One 1000 1D Amplificatore 1 Canale | eBay
Another two:
Mosconi SPL 1000C1 Amplificatore Mono Canale | eBay


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its the one series amp from mosconi. Only the mono 1000d is class d the rest are a/b


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> As I have stated before... I owned THREE PDX amplifiers and will not own a fourth! All three of them had noise issues that could not be solved, except by switching the amplifiers. Two PDX-5s and one PDX-V9 later, I'm done with Alpine's PDX series!


Chris, man we get it. You had bad luck with the PDX amps. However an infinitely greater number of people on this earth have had great experiences with them, including myself. Get over it.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

soccerguru607 said:


> Are the small cheaper Gladen class D?
> 
> Here is one...
> Mosconi SPL 3000C1 Amplificatore Mono Canale | eBay
> ...


The SPL's are Gladen brand not Mosconi (they are both under the same parent company so it can get a bit confusing). The Gladen SPL amps are mono block, class D sub amps. I am running the Gladen XL, class A/B amps and the are very nice, but not exactly small foot print compared to the class D amps discussed in this thread.


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

jriggs said:


> Chris, man we get it. You had bad luck with the PDX amps. However an infinitely greater number of people on this earth have had great experiences with them, including myself. Get over it.


+1. Enough already.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

BEst sounding small foot print would be the JL HD series.. I have personally owned them and that's about as good as it gets.. But I no longer use small foot print, so there goes that story.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope, Mosconi has an entire new amp line out called the D2. Small footprint Class D's. 

MOSCONI America | Gladen D2 Line

(It says class A/B in the main description but each amp is a class D)

Even has a built in DSP and optional bluetooth chip


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

jriggs said:


> Chris, man we get it. You had bad luck with the PDX amps. However an infinitely greater number of people on this earth have had great experiences with them, including myself. Get over it.






sunshinefc3s said:


> +1. Enough already.



I am over it. Hence the reason I would use a JL audio HD, MMATS HIFI-6150D, or even the tiny Soundstream amps over the Alpine.

See what I did there? Hahahaha


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn (Jun 25, 2012)

Having come from Mcintosh amplifiers to an Arc Audio 1200.6 , i'm pretty satisfied with my purchase. Smooth,dynamic and tons of power.


----------

